# [Tutorial] How to insert YouTube video's into your posts on The Slingshot Forum



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is a Tutorial on how to insert YouTube video's on The SlingShot Forum.

Step 1:
Firstly find the YouTube video you wish to insert into your post:










Step 2:
Move your mouse cursor to the *Share* button below the youtube video and *Left Click*.










Step 3:
Now move your cursor to *Options* and *Left Click*










Step 4:
Now move your cursor to* Long Link* and *Left Click*










Step 5:
Now move your cursor to the URL and *Double Left Click*:










Step 6:
Now *Right Click *on the URL and *Left Click* on *Copy*










Step 7:
Now go to the post you would like to insert your video into and *Right Click* your mouse:










Step 8:
Finally move your mouse cursor to *Paste* and *Left Click*:










Step 9:
You should now see something like this:










Congratulations! If you followed the steps correctly all you need to do now is click *Post New Topic* and the YouTube video should appear in your post!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice tutorial Jim!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I needed that several hours ago. but i will have it for reference for the future.

Good job

Thanks

Bill


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

or? highlight the address-copy-paste in the new post window, walla!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

newconvert said:


> or? highlight the address-copy-paste in the new post window, walla!


Unfortunately that doesn't always work.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

newconvert said:


> or? highlight the address-copy-paste in the new post window, walla!










slingjim's is similar but the long way around.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I have to fix about 20 video's a week where people have just copied from the address bar.

As I have stated in other posts, if you are posting from a channel page, use a short link or an embedded link, it does not work.

Although it's a few more clicks, doing it Jim's way will work 100% of the time.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hrawk said:


> I have to fix about 20 video's a week where people have just copied from the address bar.
> 
> As I have stated in other posts, if you are posting from a channel page, use a short link or an embedded link, it does not work.
> 
> Although it's a few more clicks, doing it Jim's way will work 100% of the time.


I have never had any problems with posting any video's to the forum, I was not bought up with computers well there simply were no such thing, and it just seemed a complex way of doing it, i was not knocking him it just seemed to be a long way around.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

All good Hawk.

I think it's great to have this tutorial now as we often get a lot of questions asking how to do it.

It might seem like a lot of steps, but it's only really 3 mouse clicks.

Share - Options - Long Link - CRTL-C - CTRL-V to paste it into your post.

Our forum software here is pretty smart and can often resolve most links, some other sites are not so this might prove helpful in other places too.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I've gotta try this...





Jeeeeeeeeeeeez - who is _that _nutjob????


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Well I'll be a son of a gnu, that actually worked!

_THANK YOU!_


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Bumping as I find myself fixing a lot of Youtube links lately.

Follow these steps and they will work EVERY time.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/embed/wa36miFplNM][URL=https://www.youtube.com/embed/wa36miFplNM]https://www.youtube.com/embed/wa36miFplNM

I just copied the long link, but I just can get it to work.....


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

I think I jjust got it


----------



## Hunter-13 (May 2, 2020)

BAT said:


> I think I jjust got it


Could you explain how because I'm not seeing the options he spoke of under share?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

The easy way to post a YouTube video to the forum: Copy the url of the YouTube video, then paste it into your reply.


----------



## Hunter-13 (May 2, 2020)

Odd, when I tried this before it just had a link without the preview thing. Seems this works now...Thanks


----------

